# Audubon Alliance Co



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

I searched the site but couldn't find anything about them. Has anyone heard about them? I just found out last night that my relatives in western ky started working for them on Fri. They pay $8 a cyd for debris removals! Needless to say I hardly slept last night! I'm going to call them this morning and find out what's going on but just wondered if anyone can shed some more light on this company like who they work for ect. ect.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

EXTKY said:


> I searched the site but couldn't find anything about them. Has anyone heard about them? I just found out last night that my relatives in western ky started working for them on Fri. They pay $8 a cyd for debris removals! Needless to say I hardly slept last night! I'm going to call them this morning and find out what's going on but just wondered if anyone can shed some more light on this company like who they work for ect. ect.


You answered your own questions in the Original Post.:thumbup:


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You answered your own questions in the Original Post.:thumbup:


Yea, I guess it's enough to know about em that they only pay $8 a cyd!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

At that price, where in KY can anyone dispose of trash without using a match or a ditch after 10 pm?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> At that price, where in KY can anyone dispose of trash without using a match or a ditch after 10 pm?


most dumps in my area are $50 to $60 a Ton!


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> At that price, where in KY can anyone dispose of trash without using a match or a ditch after 10 pm?


Yea that's what I'm wondering. Hopefully I can save them before they get in too deep. I've been thinking, I could pay them twice that much and still have some money in my own pocket!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> most dumps in my area are $50 to $60 a Ton!


I just left the dump. Big trash out 5,240lbs cost $170.00 I took 3 loads the cheapest of the 3 was $140.00. I also had to pay 3 guys for 2 days. 

I'm going to make a little because this client pays 50.00 per cyd but for any less than 35 I don't see how it's profitable.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Doesn't Audubon generally mean "For the Birds"? :whistling2:


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea, thankfully I talked with him today and I advised him to not do that job, that he will lose more money doing that than he does sitting on his couch at home. He told me later then that he dropped the company.


----------



## EXTKY (Dec 4, 2013)

Coos-NH said:


> Doesn't Audubon generally mean "For the Birds"? :whistling2:


That's all that comes up when you google it anyway!!! :lol:


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

8 a cu yd? Where do I sign up


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

THis company is recruiting in Illinois and tried to hire one of my guys. They are claiming to pay in 72hours.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Your questioning $8/yd but then you say you got $50/yd and you made a little money. There is something wrong with the business your in buddy


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> THis company is recruiting in Illinois and tried to hire one of my guys. They are claiming to pay in 72hours.


 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Id LOVE for them to contact me... I have a LOVELY 
email that have saved for companies like that......:lol:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

jason2717 said:


> Your questioning $8/yd but then you say you got $50/yd and you made a little money. There is something wrong with the business your in buddy


CL Hack doesn't work for them. One of his subs was asked to sign with them. I can guarantee you he isn't taking a trash out at $8/CYD no matter how fast they pay.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

jason2717 said:


> Your questioning $8/yd but then you say you got $50/yd and you made a little money. There is something wrong with the business your in buddy


I'm questioning how they could get anyone to sign on for that! That's crazy!

We are not looking to hire on with anyone especially a regional. We have more work than we can keep up with as it is. These guys are trying to hire one of my contractors he laughed at them and told them to get real.

In Southern, IL $50.00 a cyd is sometimes hard to make money on. It can be a long long way to a dump.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

what part of no dont some people understand,say NO we will not agree to your pay package,if we did that then we are employees not contractors,which far back as i remember determined pricing.i can see 8-10 cu yd in near future if all the newbees keep excepting this craziness.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

david said:


> what part of no dont some people understand,say NO we will not agree to your pay package,if we did that then we are employees not contractors,which far back as i remember determined pricing.i can see 8-10 cu yd in near future if all the newbees keep excepting this craziness.


We just had a national try to cut back their cyd pay by $10.00 per cyd. Times are getting tough!


----------

